# Hand Painted Wine Glasses!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Started something new and fun the other day. Hand painted wine glasses!
Though i am thinking of trying it on other types of glasses as well

This is my very first attempt. A totally freestyle Fjord glass. I think i might make the images smaller next time, as it's hard to get a full picture:?
Very excited to try more!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Well aren't those cute!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Love it!!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I see someone with a new little business in her future!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha ha, maybe! Right now i'm in the practicing stage. i suppose i could do commissions for people or perhaps i might paint my own and see how they do.
Looking for ideas too!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

oooooh! 

I love horses.

I love wine.

Sounds like the perfect gift for me! 

If you ever take commissions, please do let me know. ;-)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Still thinking of a pricing system.
I was thinking perhaps $20 a glass or 4 for $65, plus shipping?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love those. There is a facebook page of someone doing something similar, though I like yours better. Anyways she has a 6 month waiting list, so there is definitely a market! When I get on my regular computer I'll get the name of the page so you can see their pricing if you want.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That is adorable!

I think $20 per glass sounds very reasonable.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooohh I need these! I always drink my wine out of the bottle, it doesn't look good in public, I could use a good set of glasses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I think your prices do sound reasonable lilruffian. I'd buy them for a Happy-Birthday-to-me gift! :lol:


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

As a self-professed wino, count me in!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well here's another! Sorry, it doesn't show the backside very well or all of the detail. The tail sort of wraps around the glass
More to come!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! For real though, if you start taking orders let me know!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

i could probably start anytime


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's another
I was thinking of maybe doing this one (or similar) in more colors..?

Front view








backside


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

lilruffian said:


> i could probably start anytime


So tempted.

If I were to send you pics of my two horses, would you do custom? ;-)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

for sure. just let me know what you would like and how you'd like it done


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Uhmmm you might have a DM from me when i get paid  lol


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

aerie said:


> Uhmmm you might have a DM from me when i get paid  lol


And from me as soon as I dig out some decent pictures. ;-)


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is the one who does glasses with horses on them so you can see what she charges, I think 20 a glass is very reasonable, but I'd even pay 30. 

Home - The Horse's Glass


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

haha oh yes i have seen those! love the bums


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a quick one. Supposed to be a short canter sequence but the pic is not the best


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

They're all so creative!

Do you know if they are able to go through the dish washer without losing the design?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

ForeverSunRider said:


> They're all so creative!
> 
> Do you know if they are able to go through the dish washer without losing the design?


 I wouldn't risk it, though the paint does say it is top rack safe.
Normally i would recommend handwashing with warm water :wink:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Tried a chickadee-dee-dee this time!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That's gorgeous lilruffian!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

They're awesome!!

What kind/brand of paint are you using? When I did this (ages ago) I used Folk Art enamel paint. Required baking to set but then they were top rack dishwasher safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> They're awesome!!
> 
> What kind/brand of paint are you using? When I did this (ages ago) I used Folk Art enamel paint. Required baking to set but then they were top rack dishwasher safe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 A combination of Folk Art and Martha Stewart Crafts


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow! These are lovely


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A new one, all cured and ready!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Another...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the carousel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You're gonna make people mad if you don't put these up for sale!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> You're gonna make people mad if you don't put these up for sale!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 They're all for sale!:lol: Can't keep them all, my cabinet's already getting full haha


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Tried flowers as well for fun...


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! I like yours more than the Horse's Glass ones because they are more like portraits. I wouldn't charge less than $25 a glass if you are doing portraits. What an awesome gift idea for a horsie friend.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh they are fun! i'm currently working on a set of tree frog glasses and will post photos when they are complete!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How would you like to do a memorial one for me? Our barn owners best boy passed away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

cakemom said:


> How would you like to do a memorial one for me? Our barn owners best boy passed away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I could certainly give it a shot :wink: Feel free to pm me with details or post it here if you like!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

His name was Appy Go Lucky

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, i'll give it a shot this week


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think I want to commission a set of wine glasses for Mothers day. I'm just trying to think of what. that might be the hard part, she has no pets. LoL Just daughters.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome. Just let me know what I owe u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Drifting said:


> I think I want to commission a set of wine glasses for Mothers day. I'm just trying to think of what. that might be the hard part, she has no pets. LoL Just daughters.


Vines with your birth month flowers growing from it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Drifting said:


> I think I want to commission a set of wine glasses for Mothers day. I'm just trying to think of what. that might be the hard part, she has no pets. LoL Just daughters.


 Are there any animals she particularly likes? I can do flowers as well. I'm doing a set of tree frog glasses for my own mom and just finished a betta fish glass (that i need to post yet!)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not the best pics, but here it is, both sides :wink:


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

those are cute fishies. and yeah she loves Horses (I got it from her ) But I don't think I want to do horses. I like the vines and flowers Idea, but her Kitchen theme is red chili peppers. I'll have to dwell on it a bit.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey _cakemom_, it's looking something like this! please excuse the glare... it's really hard to take good pictures of glass! 
I haven't painted the name in yet incase you wanted a specific style, color or layout but let me know what you think!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

A set of tree frog glasses!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Omg it's gorgeous!! I had forgotten to check back and suddenly remembered. Whatever color and style you want to do. 
I adore this!! Tell me what I owe you!! 
Pm me if you want as I am addle brained.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you painted these on mirrors? You could expand your painting surface. Or paint on flat glass and make a lovely suncatcher for the window.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I havent tried yet. I paint the windows at work about once a month but it's trickier because i have to paint backwards so that the image shows through best on the outside of the window.
This is much easier!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I would like to eventually get 2 wine glasses - one with my husband's horse and one with mine. Might even do it as an anniversary set to us (which is in June) How much would you charge? I love all the work you are showing here.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cat said:


> I would like to eventually get 2 wine glasses - one with my husband's horse and one with mine. Might even do it as an anniversary set to us (which is in June) How much would you charge? I love all the work you are showing here.


 Glasses start at $20 depending on size and detail :wink:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I would be looking for head-shots like what you did for cake mom on each one. Not sure what sizes are available? Nothing too small. 

Also, how long would you need in advance to get them done? I can pull old photos, but was hoping to get some new ones once they finish shedding here.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cat said:


> I would be looking for head-shots like what you did for cake mom on each one. Not sure what sizes are available? Nothing too small.
> 
> Also, how long would you need in advance to get them done? I can pull old photos, but was hoping to get some new ones once they finish shedding here.


 For detailed portraits, i would use either an 18 oz or a 22 oz. As for time, the painting only takes a few days, then they have to sit for 48 hours before being cured, so probably about 2 weeks in advance, not including shipping time :wink:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent! I will get back with you once I have the two photos I want to use. Thank you!


----------



## Deer love (Apr 9, 2014)

Very lovely artwork!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Cat, got some photos of the glasses. the 2nd isn't showing the greatest as it wraps around the glass quite a bit, but you get the idea!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG - they are gorgeous!!! Thank you so much! Just PM me the total and I will get that to you.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are some better pictures of the glasses


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I love them! They are going to be perfect!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow-those are really lovely.


----------

